# All NEW Soundiron Session: Writing In The Style of Cobra Kai



## Soundiron Team (May 18, 2021)

In this *Soundiron Session* Craig Peters deconstructs his track *"Revenge of the Cobra"* which was inspired by the *Cobra Kai* video game composed by Leo Birenberg and Zach Robinson. Craig takes you step-by-step behind building the track, layering synths and guitars to create a huge wall of sound, making solos more interesting with harmonies and synth leads and much more. 

​


----------

